# Our words in conformity with God's will?



## gordon 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Are this man's words in conformity with God's will? His ideas of peace and justice are they his will or God's will?
Does this man talk from the Kingdom within or was he a charleton, a fraud that would lead astray? Was he just nuts? a real criminal?

What are your ideas on his take on peace, justice and wars? Is this man a prophet or a pride filled pretenter?


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope everyone will take the time to listen to ever minute of his words as you've posted it.

God's Spirit within me says Mr. King spoke the truth.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 26, 2011)

I think that Dr. King was a great man and what he is saying here is as close to the truth as any mortel man has ever spoken.

In my opinion he was a fit martyr not only for the black race but for every person in our country. 

But I don't believe he was either  a prophet or a pride filled pretenter. I think he was a very wise, God fearing man.



My question is, Where are our great men of today? I just can't see them.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> I think that Dr. King was a great man and what he is saying here is as close to the truth as any mortel man has ever spoken.
> 
> In my opinion he was a fit martyr not only for the black race but for every person in our country.
> 
> ...



It is you, my brother, you. A genuine repentance and a run to the wells of the Kingdom of God will make you, YOU, a mighty man of power according to your gifts and the will of God. There is, much work to be done and work for everyone, for you, and your children and  for your grand children and all willing to do what is right.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I hope everyone will take the time to listen to ever minute of his words as you've posted it.
> 
> God's Spirit within me says Mr. King spoke the truth.



So it is with me as well.

I find it very painful Ronnie T to live where, family, co-works, friends, governments and the church to some degree, chase their tails in our lives' moral arena, in what seems indifference to justice in order to do the exact oposite of what Jesus said was required of deciples... Which was to sell all.

How many I know that, all good people, who will put up and shut up and wait out what is unjust for their places in heaven or their pension plans in the name of God and faith in His designs!

I find it very painful Ronnie T that the designs I see are not theirs'. Peace from a finer justice will not come out for waiting out life and thereafter out rewards following our deaths. Rather it will depend on the air which we breath from the very seconds of our births. And not just any birth, but where we are not called to do justice to those who sleep, but rather those who live.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 28, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> It is you, my brother, you. A genuine repentance and a run to the wells of the Kingdom of God will make you, YOU, a mighty man of power according to your gifts and the will of God. There is, much work to be done and work for everyone, for you, and your children and  for your grand children and all willing to do what is right.



I am not a great man, I wish that I was. I long to make more of a differance but I feel that I have come up short. 

True, there is much work do the done, the fields are ready for harvast, there are many more fields that need to be planted.

Knowledge is increasing every day but I see wisdom on the downfall. 

God needs to be the focus of our lives, we need to be more vegilant in prayer and thanksgiving setting our sights on things not in this world.

God have mercy on us.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 28, 2011)

He was a opportunist! He used the war to further his agenda. He said things that were true and some that were just plain bull. 
If you use your brain and really listen to what he says there is more bull than truth. I guess we should have let the Chinesse backed vc trample south v. Which people is he comparing the blacks of this country to the VC or the S Vietnamesse. He was a socialist pure and simple.


----------

